# Daughters First Tractor Ride



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

while i was at mylocal farm yesterday talking to the farmer about rabbits my daughter was pointing at the tractor and singing bob the builder lol, so the farmer let her sit in it and even took her around the field on it, she also got a ride on a little horse and fed a baby goat with a bottle, heres a pic


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Brilliant- Try and spend as much time as possible with your daughter John,They grow up really fast.It is amasing-one day they are your little girl,Before you know whats happened they are teenagers and there is some spotty herbert knocking at your door come to take her out on a date.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

John I HATE YOU! You make the 'marriage and kids' bubble appear in my head >.<


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

spanky said:


> Brilliant- Try and spend as much time as possible with your daughter John,They grow up really fast.It is amasing-one day they are your little girl,Before you know whats happened they are teenagers and there is some spotty herbert knocking at your door come to take her out on a date.


hahaha, i'm not looking forward to them days lol, shes with me all the time has it is, she comes shooting with me all the time and spends most of the day in the workshop with me, she loves messing a bout with off cuts of wood and stuff like that


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dont forget though when they grow up you get grand kids ha ha, i have 11, its a laugh at xmas time, jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, enjoy them when they are young ! Them teen years are tough to get through. She sure looks happy to be up on the tractor.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ruddy kids !


----------

